# Where is it easier to move to?



## markywest

Hi myself and my wife want to move to either the Albox region of Spain or the limousin area of France. We are both British passport holders. The options I have are as follows so any help would be greatly appreciated. Option 1 Sell our property buy a place in Albox or Mid-southern France, try and get the wife a retirement visa (although only 52) and I would continue working in the UK and just come out using the 90-180 day Option as my work as a trainer can allow this. We would have roughly £100k in the bank which I believe will enable the wife to get the retirement visa.



Option 2



we sell up in the UK and buy a property and operate a B&B/Glamping business.



So what im asking your advice on is, are either of these options do-able and if so what things do I need (visas, licences, taxes etc.)

Thank you in advance and merry Christmas.


----------



## BackinFrance

As far as France is concerned you should check the requirements set out by France Visa Services (VFS). They have a UK site and you will have to apply for a visa through them.

Your first option does not even exist. Your wife would need to apply for a visa for more than one year in order to be able to remain in France beyond a year. That visa is dependent on income, not a lump sum. 

Your second option may appear to exist, but would require you to submit an extremely well researched business plan that addresses not only the cost of an appropriate property, renovation costs and marketing, but also how you would address all the risks. This business plan would then be subject to regular review in order to extend your stay.


----------



## Befuddled

It will be an uphill struggle but I hope you will succeed. It will be worth all the trouble. My move was pre Brexit so was much easier but I haven't looked back and regretted it once.


----------



## ARPC

Isn’t Spain considering opening up some form of long stay residence permit for British people in the coming year, making the process more pre-brex? I’d look into that. 

I don’t understand the vision in option one. The « retirement visa » is just a long or medium stay residence permit, and doesn’t have an age requirement (just income, and everything else). But why would your wife want to have a French long stay residence permit if you’re to be so limited in your ability to be there too? Just 90/180 together in the prettiest seasons, for effectively the same experience. (Or in alternate seasons if a bit of alone time is the idea). 

Try Spain.


----------



## BackinFrance

ARPC said:


> Isn’t Spain considering opening up some form of long stay residence permit for British people in the coming year, making the process more pre-brex? I’d look into that.
> 
> I don’t understand the vision in option one. The « retirement visa » is just a long or medium stay residence permit, and doesn’t have an age requirement (just income, and everything else). But why would your wife want to have a French long stay residence permit if you’re to be so limited in your ability to be there too? Just 90/180 together in the prettiest seasons, for effectively the same experience. (Or in alternate seasons if a bit of alone time is the idea).
> 
> Try Spain.


The OP has posted on the Spain forum. 

I would point out though that Spain is experiencing massive problems with Brits living there illegally and contributing very little to the economy. The OP's project of buying a place with a lot of land, putting some tents on it It and running it as a 'glamping' (his description on the Spain forum) would not IMHO contribute much if anything to the Spanish economy.

Spain is looking at various ways to address the problem, but no decision has been made at this time, possibly because some approches risk making the situation worse. Until such time as there is a government decree nothing is definite.


----------

